# Good Pine scent needed



## bombus (Apr 6, 2010)

I am looking for a good scent for a pine forest, but I am not interested in
Pinesol-like scent. Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance


----------



## donniej (Apr 6, 2010)

Then you won't want to use New Direction's "Pine-Commercial".  It's strong and cheap but smells exactly like pinesol.  I think they have a different pine EO but I've never tried it.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 6, 2010)

I really like Sugared Spruce from WSP. It's piney, but definitely *not *anything like Pine Sol.    It smells just like its name sounds- a sweet, sugary pine scent. Everyone that smells it loves it.

IrishLass


----------



## bombus (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for that, Donniej. I'll steer away from New Directions.

IrishLass- I just ordered Sugared Spruce. I agree it is nice, but I don't think
it will fit for this soap I'm designing. I need a definite but gentle pine.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 7, 2010)

I made one called christmas something from wsp, smelled exactly like a pine tree.


----------



## carebear (Apr 7, 2010)

for what product type?


----------



## bombus (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Carebear- for CP. Sorry I didn't specify that. 

Honor- was it Christmas Wreath? I read the reviews on that one, and all
seem to like it. I may try some of that. I wish all of the FO suppliers would
report if the scent holds up in CP. It's such a disappointment when you get nada.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 12, 2010)

yes ,christmas wreath, sold out all at the holiday season, i have one in my bathroom and still smells, from november.


----------



## Bayougirl (Apr 18, 2010)

Bramble berry has one called Christmas Tree (Cybilla) and Wholesale Supply Plus has one call Windsong Balsam Pine, both are good pine scents.  I have used Windsong Balsam pine in candles, but neither one in CP.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 24, 2010)

try mt pine from peakcandle.com, i really like their fos, nice and strong.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 30, 2010)

what did you find? from where?


----------



## krissy (Apr 30, 2010)

you could use pine EO and sweeten it up with something. i did one that had mostly Pine, a touch of Ylang Ylang and a bit of Peppermint that came out really nice.


----------

